# LGB DCC Upgrade - Please help!



## T&K Railways (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello I currently Have 2 LGB Locomotives that I would like to upgrade to DCC ASAP. I have LGB 23192 (C&S Mogul) and he Stainz from the starter set. I currently have a Piko DCC setup with a 35010 central station 

If I upgrade to a DCC chip (55021 for example in the Stainz) do I need to change anything for my smoke and sound? Once I add the DCC chip will my smoke and sound work as they normally would on an Analog track? 

Also can anyone tell me which LGB Chip I need and how many to run my C&S (LGB 23912). Thank you so much! I desperately need help, 

Kind Regards,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 23192 is a 3 wire motor block and the motor needs a lead isolated from track power. 
The chuff is derived from a rear axle sensor, so no issue there. 
Bell and whistle sensors are in the tender and you can activate with a relay. as well as the original reed sensors, uoy would need to add wires to do this. 
Rear light on the tender is tied to track power and one wire from the engine controls it. 

And the sound is horrible in that engine. 

I would gut the electronics and start from scratch with a motor/light /sound decoder and use the existing 6 pin cable for 3 things as 2 wires track power, 2 wires light, 2 wires to a real good replacement speaker which is heavy enough to eliminate the LGB weight. 

I have done this to more than 10 moguls to date.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I need more info on the stainz as there are different versions, 2010 and 2020 are difficult to upgrade as the motor leads are directly connected in the motor block to the track.
Are you using new or new to you decoders?

Smoke unit is a complete stack with a power connection on the bottom.

Look on the bottom of the engine and give me the part number which starts with a 2 and is either 4 or 5 digits.

Some Stainz can have the 55021 plugged in , older ones need rewiring.

For the cost of a 55021, you can get a ZImo HO decoder (MX645P22) which will give you motor, light, and sound control and the ability to do 14/28/128 speed steps.
Most LGB decoders did not do 128 steps.
55020 Lenz 14 steps serial comm only and no extended addressing, only CV1-4 can be written!!!
55020 Massoth need version number in CV7 for whether 28 steps will work, all will do parallel and serial comm to the best of my knowledge.
55021 Most do 28 steps
55027 will finally do 2 motors and latest revs will do 128 steps.

Now there are new Marklin series decoders with LGB numbers and I have no info on these.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a 23912 Mogul I recently converted to DCC. Dan is right. Best bet to is to gut the locomotive and install a new sound decoder. I have zimos in mine and have posted videos on here if you'd like to see how they run/sound.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Is your Staintz a new one made by Marklin?


----------



## twosaint (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Dan,

By any chance could you provide specifics as to what you used and if so ( did they include information on installation). I am looking at purchasing two used moguls that I would like to update to DCC with a good sound card. Any thought would be appreciated, thank you.

Al


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The only info I use is the manual from the decoder manufacturer. 
All decoder mfg that I have seen have manuals on-line. 
LGB and MRC do not give me all the info I need for programming, but schematics are great. 

For the moguls I used the Zimo MX695LS and these can be programmed with the T12 (Bachmann 4-6-0 sounds), or pay for the Mogul code for 2-6-0 sound. Tender has space for a large/heavy speaker by removing the weight and I rewire the 6 pin connector for track/light/speaker. 
And I use the back emf for sound and smoke control.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I would recommend paying for the Mogul sound code on the Zimo. It sounds fantastic. Was not impressed with the T12 sound. In particular, did not like the whistle.


----------

